# Mixed Bag



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A lot of pintails around still. It was nice to see some other ducks drop into the decoys today too.

Oh, and if anyone needs some help getting a swan I would be happy to help. I have been covered in swans the last 3 trips out. There were some really nice looking big white birds today.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> A lot of pintails around still. It was nice to see some other ducks drop into the decoys today too.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone needs some help getting a swan I would be happy to help. I have been covered in swans the last 3 trips out. There were some really nice looking big white birds today.


I don't need any help getting a swan, but I could use a little help getting a good drake cinnamon teal if you know where any more of those are hanging out. :mrgreen:

Nice work, and good on you for offering to help out.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

The amount of swans flying above miller this morning was absurd.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice cinny!!


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Me & a few buddies had our own mixed bag on Tuesday.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

How about helping a poor lost soul like myself get a couple pintails?:mrgreen:

Looks like a super fun time and way to throw out the helping hand on getting someone on a swan!


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I wish I wasn't leaving town till the 29th my little still needs her swan.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

there are only 2 places where you could have picked up that cinny!;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> there are only 2 places where you could have picked up that cinny!;-)


3 now! These birds were all shot in the same spot while sitting in the boat. I was kind of surprised when a canvasback and a cinnamon teal dropped in the spread. I had 45 decoys out yesterday, all wigeon and pintail. Just wanted to try something different than the usual set up, and it worked pretty good.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Sweet! Can't beat a day like that!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That's pretty cool Fowlmouth. Love it when lots of different species come in on a given day. I thought the Cinnamon's were gone early, but I guess there are a few wayward birds that are lazy and haven't jetted south yet.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job on the cans there man. I cant wait tell next week


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> 3 now! These birds were all shot in the same spot while sitting in the boat. I was kind of surprised when a canvasback and a cinnamon teal dropped in the spread. I had 45 decoys out yesterday, all wigeon and pintail. Just wanted to try something different than the usual set up, and it worked pretty good.


Well we know for danged sure it wasn't Farmington Bay because all the mud motors have chased all the ducks away and no one is killing any ducks at FB because of the mud motors.......-O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Oddly enough the Cinnys have been thick the last couple years. Me and a buddy shot 3 in one day last year at Ogden Bay and shot 4 this year. The colors aren't great and only one of the 7 was mountable. When we shot the 1st one I was unsure what type it was so I looked it up. Still to this day I haven't shot one that is good enough to mount. You would think we would have a teal season like Oklahoma does because the numbers are crazy high. Great job on your mixed bag.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well we know for danged sure it wasn't Farmington Bay because all the mud motors have chased all the ducks away and no one is killing any ducks at FB because of the mud motors.......-O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-


you are right. there no ducks there because of the mud motors. those mud motors guys are a bunch a dick heads thinking there god.:mrgreen:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well we know for danged sure it wasn't Farmington Bay because all the mud motors have chased all the ducks away and no one is killing any ducks at FB because of the mud motors.......-O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-


FB has great hunting if you are willing to put in the work. tons of birds, just have to find them and I don't think a few mud motors do damage. It could however be the airboats. LOL I am going with sky busters on this one though. O*---8/-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> I thought the Cinnamon's were gone early, but I guess there are a few wayward birds that are lazy and haven't jetted south yet.


I have always heard that too, and it probably is true. The funny thing though is that I have never shot one in October or November, it has always been December or January. Well I got one to show for the month of November now.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I took a newbie on this hunt. He did pretty good for his 1st time, and he had a brand new shotgun that he had never shot. He got 2 teal, a canvasback and a pintail. My shooting this year has either been spot on or spot off, this hunt I was off. Should and could have had a limit.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have always heard that too, and it probably is true. The funny thing though is that I have never shot one in October or November, it has always been December or January. Well I got one to show for the month of November now.


the ones you shoot in december and jan are cinnys that are already on the way back! They are early buggers!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> the ones you shoot in december and jan are cinnys that are already on the way back! They are early buggers!


or they never left


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I took a newbie on this hunt. He did pretty good for his 1st time, and he had a brand new shotgun that he had never shot. He got 2 teal, a canvasback and a pintail. My shooting this year has either been spot on or spot off, this hunt I was off. Should and could have had a limit.


Ducks aren't hard to shoot, they're just easy to miss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott3669 (Nov 21, 2015)

I would be interested in your comment about the swans. I have my first swan tag in my pocket and have never hunted for them before. Been duck hunting plenty but not in the last couple years. Phone number is (801) 910-4424.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I think they hang around. It's the Blue Wings that are out of here really early, right?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I think they hang around. It's the Blue Wings that are out of here really early, right?


I thought they both left early and the cinnies come back early. I know some winter here, just like every other bird as long as there is some open water. I know we have a large local population of cinnies along the gsl but I thought most of them left and came back in droves in january.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

scott3669, PM sent.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> I thought they both left early and the cinnies come back early. I know some winter here, just like every other bird as long as there is some open water. I know we have a large local population of cinnies along the gsl but I thought most of them left and came back in droves in january.


I'd love to know where those droves of cinnamons hang out in January. I spent 5 days last January trying to get one, and I only happened upon a handful (and didn't get them close enough to shoot).

But anyway, I think it's pretty safe to say most cinnamon teal leave early. I'm sure there are a few around at any point in the season, but I see tons in the first week or two of the season, and then I can't find them. Bluewings are even harder to find, especially after opening day. I'm not sure if it's because they leave early or if we simply don't have many around. I typically do see several on my spring birdwatching trips though.


----------

